# Hip quiver questions



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Loose. Mostly around hips. I much prefer my field quiver though. Smaller and compact and arrows point back out of the way.


----------



## brt92 (Aug 20, 2006)

Around my waist, snug-ish


----------



## NoDakarcherydude (Aug 8, 2021)

I run a Kifaru quiver. Has pouches for water bottle and a dump pouch on side for range finder/releases etc. Run it tight at the waist so the water bottle doesn’t smack my knee incessantly. (learned the hard way at TAC Terry Peak, SD


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

I clip my my Easton two-tube quiver onto the belt of a fanny pack. The pack is designed for camera equipment and so is on the larger size. I have the belt around my hips, rather than my waist and so it is supported by my skeleton.


----------



## nworbs (Aug 8, 2021)

Good question - Never thought about that before.


----------



## ccarey41 (Jul 16, 2021)

Tight around the waist


----------



## London bridge (Aug 10, 2021)

Was curious about this too. Currently low on the hip myself.


----------



## rich ten ring (Jul 21, 2021)

Humphrey said:


> How do you wear your hip quiver
> 
> Belt around waist
> Belt around hips
> ...


Tight around the waist


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

Fairly tight at the waist. I shoot a field quiver both indoor and out except for 3D where I use a chair because I'm old.....
I have a belt for 3D that has a release and range finder pouch on it but I've been eyeing a bino harness to do away with the belt.


----------



## Baldur99 (Sep 15, 2020)

Loose at hip level, just for comfort. As long as it doesn't fall down, I don't think I need to wear it overly tight. I use an Easton Elite Field Quiver.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Snug, just above the hips..........


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Thinking about having a vest made with quiver on the right and pockets on the left for whatever items - range finder, tools, water....


----------



## drake.fordyce (Nov 6, 2021)

I was a hip/loose kinda guy. Kept it low and out of the way. Easy to access as well


----------

